

Nintendo Gets Sued Over The Wii - ukdm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/nintendo-gets-sued-over-the-wii/

======
byoung2
If recent events are any indication, the proper course of action for Nintendo
is to countersue, claiming the WavIt remote infringes on some of their
patents.

